# Beech Mountain Bees



## Kazzandra (Jul 7, 2010)

They are great people. They are so near by to me that I love going just to check in on their observation hive they have set up. Mr. Storey really loves his bees, which makes me happy.
My friend took his beekeeping class, and she is very happy having met him.
One of the workers there took us in the back and demonstrated really quickly how to build a frame.


----------

